# Beware of scammers! Please read



## EuroHarry (Feb 22, 2020)

I know this post doesn’t belong here but this is where I came across these scammers. Please post it all over the forum where ever it belongs. I personally am looking for an r32 and almost immediately after my post of WTB and r32 I get a dm from forum member “boogieman7” referring me to an email of a friend who is selling an r32. This persons email
Is [email protected] I email this person and he ends up having a blue 08 r32 that’s in pristine condition for 8k. I told him that I was under the impression he has an 04 r32. He then refers me to another friend with an email [email protected] I then receive an email from an “Elvis Mendez” who says he says an 04 r32 in pristine condition with 48k miles for $13,500 but agrees to my counter offer after the first mention. I did some research because it all seemed funny and to good to be true. These names and emails appear on many other forums as scammers with people being in the same situation I was getting myself into. Luckily I found all this out and pulled out of the deal. Please everyone beware of who you get into contact with for a deal on cars or parts on here and any other forum. I’m just spreading the info so we can all make safe and honest transactions. Look up the names and emails for yourselves if you don’t believe me.


----------



## Mickyd173 (Sep 26, 2019)

I hve come into contact with the same individuals. I posted a WTB for rotiform rse and got 2 emails to my inbox from someone stating a friend had them for sale. And gave me this email [email protected], the other one gave me that [email protected], claims his name is tucker beathard. He offered the wheels for 800 with tires. I offered $500 without and he immediately accepted. When i asked both of them to send a photo of the wheels with a paper with their emails written, both gave me excuses of the wheels being at a family members house. Also they were both replying to all my emails within seconds at 4am. One of them also brought the price all the way down to $200. I asked for a phone number, called him and the number was a google phone number when i connected the guy could barely speak a lick of english. If it’s too good to be true, it is.


----------



## Jeepnguy (Mar 24, 2020)

*[email protected], Kendon5h referral email ***SCAM****

Got an email directly not through the board. 

Hello Jeff,


Thanks for getting back man. It’s a deal! 


Please make the payment of $30 via PayPal friends and family to;

[email protected]


Please send a screenshot of your payment just for confirmations. 


Let me know once you have made the payment as shipping commences immediately after confirmation of your payment. Please confirm your complete shipping address once more;


Her is the email I got:
Dear Jeepnguy,



You have received a new private message at VWVortex from Kendon5h, entitled "Tail light".



To read the original version, respond to, or delete this message, you must log in here:

forums.vwvortex.com/private.php



This is the message that was sent:

***************

Chris Kevin in Massachusetts has it for sale. You can contact him through [email protected] I got some parts from him, you can thank me later!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepnguy (Mar 24, 2020)

*Got another scam email!!!!!! Wtf!!!*

Sorry VW Vortex, this is ridiculous!! 2 Scam emails after posting in WTB!!

Danielbrown04
is offline
Banned
Join Date
Mar 24th, 2020
Posts
0
JSW passenger tail light
03-25-2020 07:08 PM 
Hello you can contact Errol he has a for sale [email protected]

Sent from my Infinix X559 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2singh (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got a PM from this profile https://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?3720287-Yellowsaga231 right after posting my Wanted thread
Telling me to also email [email protected]

Good thing I googled the email and led me to this thread

The profile was made not too long ago aswel...... Dodgy AF


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish we could sticky this to have mods review and delete these less-than-obvious scammer user accounts. I posted a WTB yesterday and had two people PM me with fake products that their "friend" is selling:

User *Robb21* messaged me twice (idiot gave himself away by using two different names):
-You can contact Peter he has GTI/R steering wheel airbag for sale [email protected]
-You can check Kevin he has GTI/R steering wheel airbag for sale [email protected]

User *Jacksonmatt239* messaged me, "Hey buddy a friend of mine has it for sale contact [email protected] if interested". I emailed the guy and it seemed legit until he sent me pictures of an item directly pulled off of a current eBay listing. When I asked for further proof, he ghosted me.

As stated, please be aware that the forums are not a very safe place for us secondhand consumers nowadays. :thumbdown:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

matt_mk6 said:


> .....As stated, please be aware that the forums are *not a very safe place* for us secondhand consumers nowadays. :thumbdown:


Compared to what other sources?


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

Jacksonmatt239 said:


> What sort of accusation is that have I sold a product out to you and you didn’t get it..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think my accusation is quite clear. If you and your “friend” are on the up-and-up, then start posting in open forums and send actual pictures of the products you supposedly have for sale. This isn’t supposed to work by proxy—it looks shady even if it isn’t.

That said, you have no credibility here.


----------



## cnace2 (Jun 14, 2020)

I have gotten 4 different emails in the past 2 days. Exactly like what is being said!


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

Stay safe out there guys!


----------



## 206Helios16v (Aug 14, 2020)

beware for John223 and email [email protected], and [email protected] tried selling me Euro small MK2 bumpers and Signal switches, Euro small front and rear for $300.00 total shipped....... ya right:screwy:


----------



## xsilentjihadx (May 26, 2014)

I’m dealing with this right now I have a guy with the email [email protected] but his name is Martin Calvin. 
Claims to have some S1R’s that should be about $2900 for $700 SHIPPED! I received 2 messages saying “hey man I bought tails lights from this guy. Here’s his email” and the other said “my friend has the wheels you’re looking for. Here is his email” so I email a little back and forth. Claims he is at work...then at the hospital. Wants payment to send out today but can’t send me more pics. Here is the kicker. “I only have Zelle. No PayPal” 

* if I’m wrong and it’s just some old guy I’ll feel bad.


----------



## Thai dubber (Apr 14, 2020)

Same with me, only mine was for R32 brakes and R-line grills. Both times met with the same style of contact info as you did. A friend of a friend ( yeah, right) They wanted to use paypal”f&f” . I said no way and they dumped the email. You could tell the email had gone through translation software, because the phrases were hinky. We need to be diligent and they will go away. They prey on people looking for “too good a deal” . Don’t use paypal unless going the vendor route. If they won’t, then forget it. They can’t use vendors because paypal will ban them for bad business practices. BEWARE. probably a bunch of Sobies ! 🤣


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Your first clue should have been a low mileage MKIV R for $13,500. Not happening.


----------



## topemu (Mar 6, 2017)

THIS NEEDS TO BE A STICKY OR FRONT PAGE WARNING

I Got a million pms from scammers just like this 
They try very hard to steal your money


----------



## guinness97 (Aug 11, 2007)

I only got scammed for $50 but it still sucks. Got blinded by the fact that I have not been on here in awhile and needed something. Thief stole a pic off here and it seemed like a great deal. Had issues with my paypal so used another app and voila $50 MIA and no parts. Hope you enjoy the $50 ****bird.


----------



## Aceway (Nov 11, 2021)

This is a problem on every forums. Best to use PayPal good and services only


----------

